# who am i ?



## tczar (May 12, 2012)

A friend found this tortoise on a west texas street, any ideas?


----------



## tortadise (May 12, 2012)

Man looks like a really old an very large species of berlandier (Texas tortoise) they look a lot like redfoots when there younger and juvenile but look a lot like a desert tortoise when older. That's a beaut. Any chance a picture of the plastron to be 100% on my guess?


----------



## tczar (May 12, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Man looks like a really old an very large species of berlandier (Texas tortoise) they look a lot like redfoots when there younger and juvenile but look a lot like a desert tortoise when older. That's a beaut. Any chance a picture of the plastron to be 100% on my guess?



thx, will have him get a picture sent to me soon and post it.


----------



## tortadise (May 12, 2012)

Cool. Just make sure he puts it back in a very remote place. Texas torts are very rare on the Texas side of their territory. And be careful they stress real easy and it's very illegal without proper permits to even touch them. So get as many photos and get him back to the wild.  preservation is key to their survival.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2012)

I don't think its a Texas tortoise. It looks more like a gopher tortoise to me. Texas tortoises have a big indented space where a nuchal scute would be. And the desert tortoise isn't as yellow as the one in the picture.

I think its someone's lost pet and you should make signs and ask around the neighborhood where it was found.


----------



## tortadise (May 12, 2012)

I keep looking at the photo. It's a tough one. I have seen a Texas tort a very old one look like this. But it does have more of a Florida gopher look. More photos will help a lot.


----------



## ascott (May 12, 2012)

Arrrgghhhh....my son has the laptop so I can't see the pic very well...especially with these old lady eyes....lol....so I will just go along for the ride..


----------

